# Portage Lakes Open



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

PLBM hosting an open Bass Tournament on April 10th at Portage. This is to help raise funds for our annual kids fishing derby at Dist 3 ponds at the end of May. Details and info/ or flyer for both events can be had at:
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com
Thanks and we'll see you there!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Lookin like a gem of a day! 74 and sunny!  Made my decision to fish EASY!


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

You said it...easy choice indeed!! Me and my boy will be out there for sure. It's my boy's first Tourny so i dont know how it will go but we will give it a whirl! Awesome weather though, i think Spring is finally here!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Talk about 2 screwed up days....Sat cold east wind till end of icebreaker event at skeeter, then it got nice. Sun the same thing at Portage. I hate weather here in NE Ohio!:excruciating: 
Fishing was tough but guys caught em. Hooper and Langenfeld won with a bit over 14lb. Hankins and Pierce 2nd with a bit over 12, and Stohovitch and Hahn 3rd with a bit over 11lb. :BLangenfeld caught big bass with a 5.73 lb brute that looked like it swallowed a softball. Pics will be up soon on our web site at: www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com
I think there was 4-5lbers caught and I believe we got pics of all. Not alot of fish but the ones that came in were all nice.


----------

